

Is it possible to port ios on HP touchpad? - machupai

Just curious, Why people are only working on android port and not on IOS5 port?
======
madhouse
Because there's at least some source code for android, which is not the case
with IOS, perhaps?

It's not trivial to port something you don't have the sources (nor the
required permissions) for.

